# Demi Moore: Töchter reden nicht mehr mit ihr



## beachkini (8 Juli 2012)

​
Arme Demi! Nach dem ein Liebes-Comeback mit ihrem Noch-Ehemann Ashton Kutcher ausgeschlossen ist, sollen sich nun auch ihre Töchter von ihr abwenden. Rumer (23), Scout (20) und Tallulah (18) sollen nämlich gestrichen die Nase voll haben vom ständigen Psycho-Drama ihrer 49-Jährigen Mutter. Das Internetportal “RadarOnline.com” berichtet, dass die Mädels nicht mal mehr ein Wort mit ihrer Mutter wechseln. “Seitdem sie sich von Ashton getrennt hat, ist Demi ein Häufchen Elend. Die Mädels waren die gesamte Zeit über für sie da während der Trennung und während ihres Reha-Aufenthalts, aber jetzt haben sie das Gefühl, dass sie etwas Abstand brauchen. Demi klammert momentan sehr und die Mädchen haben das satt. Sie wollen eine Mutter und nicht noch eine kleine Schwester”, erzählte ein Insider dem Internetportal.

Auch ist es problematisch, dass Demi Moore ihren drei Töchtern, die aus der Ehe mit Schauspieler Bruce Willis stammen, den weiteren Umgang mit Ex Ashton Kutcher am liebsten verbieten möchte. Doch Moore’s Vorhaben ist kaum möglich, so sollen ihre Töchter den jungen Stiefvater nämlich zunehmend ins Herz geschlossen haben: “Sie sind alle total in ihn vernarrt und reden regelmäßig mit ihm, was Demi hasst”, so die Quelle weiter. Nach dem die Trennung von Ashton Kutcher nun schon eine Weile her ist, und Demi Moore einen Reha-Aufenthalt hinter sich hat, wäre es doch allmählich wieder Zeit für sie auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzukommen.


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

es gibt noch andere junge Feger .....


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

shit happens


----------

